# tree fungus?



## kinger (Jul 27, 2005)

We live in western PA and have recently noticed a light green mold growing on the trunks of our trees. It seems to be affecting every tree: sunset maple, oak, weeping cherry, flowering crabapple, etc. The weeping cherry tree has a branch of yellow leaves (dying) and the leaves on the oak have some small holes in them. 

What to do?!


----------



## texasnative (Jul 27, 2005)

Is it mold or moss? It would help alot if you posted a picture.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jul 29, 2005)

Lichens

http://www.earthlife.net/lichens/intro.html


----------

